# Do I have any chance of passing?



## JCris (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello, I am 6'0" 192 pounds. I smoked everyday for approximately four months. I quit 2 weeks ago today. 

Tomorrow I have a pre-employment drug screening. I would of quit much sooner, but I didn't anticipate changing careers at the time(that's another story).

I never exercise, usually only drink soda, I don't eat very healthy.

I know this is probably all bad news for me, but I was at the job for the past few years that had absolutely no drug policy and I didn't have to worry about these things at all.

Do I have any chance in hell of passing? I know that this is a long shot. Please, any help or advice would be greatly appreciate. Using someone else's urine is also not an option, everyone I know smokes.

Please help! Thank you.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

I say no but you will get suggestions of what to try.

Let us know how you got on 

eace:


----------



## JCris (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess that is what I'm looking for, ways to pass. Do I have any options?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

the only way to pass for sure is time. im also trying to clean out so i stopped smokin a week or so ago, but i've been drinking alot of water, i've lost alot of weight recently so that should help. also i been workin out on the home gym and sweating as much as i can since THC stores in fat cells. but i have alot more time than you do. i'd say your screwed. jmo good luck let us know how it goes


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey fellas,,,,I read in a earlier post about the "Jello" method....I dont know if it works or not,,,,but just wanted to add...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i've used suregel in the past, it does work if done right but it causes sever stomach cramps that last for hours or untill the gel turns back to a liquid in your kidney's or bladder where ever it turns to a gel. im in no hurry i have time to clean out and i most likely won't have to take a test but im planning ahead just incase. i don't wanna be suprised by one.


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 5, 2009)

The only sure way of passing would be to have a friend that doesn't smoke give you some of his clean urine. make sure to hide it in your draws cause they will pat you down, and make you empty your pockets but they will not watch you. Ive heard that synthetic urine works too they come with a small heat pad that keeps it around the right temp. I haven't actually tried this method but I have read that it works. If you want to try to pee in the cup yourself drink lots of water and gatorade. Buy yourself some fat burning pills they will make your skin turn red and itch like crazy but they will help. I cant remember what there called but maybe someone else will know. hope this helps


----------



## JCris (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, I bought a home drug test today and it came up negative for weed. It was a weak negative, but a negative nonetheless. It said it's 98% accurate. Should I relax or do I still have to worry?


----------



## crozar (Mar 5, 2009)

check this out JCris , http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-58.html


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess that would depend on what type of test the place is going to give you. call them up and ask if they send them to a lab or if they do it all there. Don't give them your real name lol..


----------



## JCris (Mar 5, 2009)

The kind of home kit I used was called "First Check" and I passed it. It has the same cut off line as the test I will be taking. How accurate is the test? Is it possible that I'm clean after 4 months of constant smoking in only 2 weeks?


----------



## JCris (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I took the test today. If I pass, I have the job.

I drank about 6 pints of water and pee'd about 10 times before the test.

It came out crystal clear, but it wasn't questioned at all.

I passed my take home test yesterday, but barely.

Do you all think I diluted it enough to pass? Do I have a shot based on the information above? Thanks.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

JCris said:
			
		

> Hello, I am 6'0" 192 pounds. I smoked everyday for approximately four months. I quit 2 weeks ago today.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a pre-employment drug screening. I would of quit much sooner, but I didn't anticipate changing careers at the time(that's another story).
> 
> ...


 

   How do you feel about prayer?


----------



## JCris (Mar 6, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> How do you feel about prayer?



Should the fact that I came up clean on the take home kit make me feel better at all?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes it should JC

Sleep well with no worries.

Worries eat into you, what life has aimed at you, is aimed at you.

So sleep like tomorrow is another day.

It will for sure arrive.

eace:


----------



## 420lover (Mar 9, 2009)

Niacin is the pills your supposed to take with it


----------



## JCris (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, I passed.

I smoked for 3 straight months and stopped only for 2 weeks and somehow passed.

I drank a lot of water, that's about it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 9, 2009)

Great news 

Were you smoking low grade MJ?


eace:


----------



## JCris (Mar 9, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great news
> 
> Were you smoking low grade MJ?
> 
> ...



For the first 2 1/2 months, no. For the last two weeks before quitting, yeah.


----------

